# Kel-Tec P3AT range report



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

These are the first 15 rounds put through this gun, except for 2 rounds that I shot into the woods just to make sure the gun worked right after I got it. This little gun is much more accurate than I thought it would be.

15 rounds from 7 yards, unsupported. Not too bad I don't think for the first time shooting the gun 










Ammo was a mix of 88 gr. Remington UMC JHP and 95 gr. FMJ of the same brand.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

No doubt they'll shoot! You just have to learn that sight picture... Line up the little nub with the slight dip... Squeeze.

But then... she ain't a range-queen match-barreled custom-triggered tack-driver... It's a last resort survival tool, that fits in your pocket.
Jeff


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks I am looking at one to add to my collection. :smt033


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Thats what my wife carries, put about 80 rnds through it with no problems and fairly accurate.


----------

